# 'Search user's posts' - no longer working?



## kmpowell

Click on a username, the profile stats are blank, click on "Search user's posts", zero results are returned.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Yes, it's been like it for months. John & I have complained numerous times to Admin & so far no success.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin

Hey guys,

This issue has not been forgotten - our team has been a bit back logged but will be on this ticket to sort this issue out very soon. We thank you for your continued patience and understanding on this.

Ticket #2283853

Cheers,
Natalie


----------



## kmpowell

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes, it's been like it for months.


Not like the good ol' days then, when you had a dependable admin team... :roll:


----------



## TTFAdmin

We do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you but this will be fixed shortly.

Thanks,
Natalie


----------



## Nem

kmpowell said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Yes, it's been like it for months.
> 
> 
> 
> Not like the good ol' days then, when you had a dependable admin team... :roll:
Click to expand...

The most telling thing Kev is that they don't have the first clue who you are I'm afraid, or me for that matter :?


----------



## Allspeed

TTFAdmin said:


> We do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you but this will be fixed shortly.
> 
> Thanks,
> Natalie


Still waiting, a woman of words and not of deeds is like a garden full of weeds [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTFAdmin

I feel for you and if I could fix this issue myself, I would've done so ages ago. Unfortunately my hands are tied and there hasn't been any updates on this. (Don't shoot the messenger!) 

I've asked one of our techs to find out if anything can be done sooner as this has been an ongoing issue for a while. We cannot express our gratitude for your patience and understanding on this.

-Natalie


----------



## kmpowell

TTFAdmin said:


> We cannot express our gratitude for your patience and understanding on this.
> 
> -Natalie


Soon to be 3 months later, yet still not fixed. Please can express more hollow gratitude for our patience and understanding on this?


----------



## TTFAdmin

Sorry 

we're really tied up with this as Natalie has mentioned. We have bumped this to our head guy but even he's been slammed with work. I can forward another email again and I hope they will fix it this time but 

Lee


----------



## kmpowell

Happy 4 month anniversary.

I look forward to more [hollow] gratitude for our patience & understanding on this.


----------



## TTFAdmin

Thanks for the bump. Things can get driven out of mind sometimes, so it's good to do this. I haven't seen any new developments of note for this on my end, but I'll find out what I can, and see if I can't get an increase in priority for this ticket

Kevin


----------



## kmpowell

TTFAdmin said:


> Thanks for the bump. Things can get driven out of mind sometimes, so it's good to do this.


For clarity, I didn't bump it to remind you, I bumped it to demonstrate what piss-poor organisation you run here.

The excuse of it 'falling off the radar' might have washed when Jae and I were in charge, running the TTF in our spare time whilst both doing or respective full time jobs, but vertical scope are a business.

The lack of forum updates, content refreshing, and general bug fixes on here is embarrassing for a company your size.


----------



## Roller Skate

kmpowell said:


> TTFAdmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the bump. Things can get driven out of mind sometimes, so it's good to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> For clarity, I didn't bump it to remind you, I bumped it to demonstrate what piss-poor organisation you run here.
> 
> The excuse of it 'falling off the radar' might have washed when Jae and I were in charge, running the TTF in our spare time whilst both doing or respective full time jobs, but vertical scope are a business.
> 
> The lack of forum updates, content refreshing, and general bug fixes on here is embarrassing for a company your size.
Click to expand...

You tell 'em Kev. :lol:


----------



## barry_m2

kmpowell said:


> ........... for a company your size.


This site is run by a company? Who?


----------



## kmpowell

barry_m2 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........... for a company your size.
> 
> 
> 
> This site is run by a company? Who?
Click to expand...

Owned and run by http://www.verticalscope.com/


----------



## barry_m2

kmpowell said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........... for a company your size.
> 
> 
> 
> This site is run by a company? Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned and run by http://www.verticalscope.com/
Click to expand...

Wow, ok, and there I was thinking the 4+ month wait to resolve an issue was because it was run out of a back room in Blackpool (or similar) out of sheer kindness.. (and the odd £5 donation)... :?


----------



## John-H

barry_m2 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........... for a company your size.
> 
> 
> 
> Owned and run by http://www.verticalscope.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, ok, and there I was thinking the 4+ month wait to resolve an issue was because it was run out of a back room in Blackpool (or similar) out of sheer kindness.. (and the odd £5 donation)... :?
Click to expand...

Before this goes any further with any misunderstanding - the forum moderation and member benefits such as our window sticker and market place protection scheme are run entirely by unpaid member volunteers including myself as an admin on a non profit making basis in trust for member benefit only.

The site is owned by Vertical Scope who own a large number of internet forums and they pay for and run the servers. They have an admin member account "TTFAdmin" which can be used by the company support staff.

The owners and the membership side have no financial connection. No member donations are passed to the site owners but the site owners have been kind enough to provide donations for flags at our member events as it helps promote the forum and so is mutually beneficial.

The site owners business interest is site advertising through the site sponsors and that's handled by a UK based sales rep who also has other UK forums to support.

There is communication between the parties and yes I had already let them know about the fault which Kevin is highlighting. I don't have any control of this as the problem is on the server side. We are only one forum of many the company provides a support platform for but yes it is frustrating as it causes us a problem with moderation and I'm hoping it will be fixed very soon!


----------



## Roller Skate

Wow, ok, and there I was thinking the 4+ month wait to resolve an issue was because it was run out of a back room in Blackpool (or similar) out of sheer kindness.. (and the odd £5 donation)... :?[/quote]

Before this goes any further with any misunderstanding - the forum moderation and member benefits such as our window sticker and market place protection scheme are run entirely by unpaid member volunteers including myself as an admin on a non profit making basis in trust for member benefit only.

The site is owned by Vertical Scope who own a large number of internet forums and they pay for and run the servers. They have an admin member account "TTFAdmin" which can be used by the company support staff.

The owners and the membership side have no financial connection. No member donations are passed to the site owners but the site owners have been kind enough to provide donations for flags at our member events as it helps promote the forum and so is mutually beneficial.

The site owners business interest is site advertising through the site sponsors and that's handled by a UK based sales rep who also has other UK forums to support.

There is communication between the parties and yes I had already let them know about the fault which Kevin is highlighting. I don't have any control of this as the problem is on the server side. We are only one forum of many the company provides a support platform for but yes it is frustrating as it causes us a problem with moderation and I'm hoping it will be fixed very soon![/quote]

It's almost like Jae sold the forum to them, took the money and run. Doesn't Kev get special treatment or something for helping set up the forum in the first place? Or did the changing of ownership sort of negate that?


----------



## TTFAdmin

Hi,

Ticket #2283853 is still listed as pending. There is no ETA for this unfortunately as our dev team remain quite backed up.

Fergus


----------



## John-H

Roller Skate said:


> ...
> It's almost like Jae sold the forum to them, took the money and run. Doesn't Kev get special treatment or something for helping set up the forum in the first place? Or did the changing of ownership sort of negate that?


It would be unfair to Jae to conclude that. If you read what Jae said at the time he had other business commitments and had at that time largely given over the day to day running of the forum to the TTOC who apart from organising the events here for everyone helped with the advertisers in return for a revenue share, as well as head the moderator team and do the admin work - all well before Jae sold the forum (including server rights) in 2012. Kevin probably remembers announcing the TTF and TTOC were "as one" in 2008 when he was still an admin. The TTOC dropped their support for the forum in 2013 about a year after Jae sold the forum in 2012 but the TTOC never had access to the servers at any point. Myself, several moderators and other members stayed on to support the forum on the members' side of things all through this. Jae, despite not owning the forum any more has continued to provide advice and support when I've asked but he no longer has access to the servers. Kevin hasn't been an admin for several years and has no access either.

This fault first appeared in April 2015 coincident with the mobile site extension. I reported it and it was fixed a month later.

It's happened again coincident with some template changes which I can see in the logs and I've reported my suspicion that it's the same cause. I even got a DBA friend to provide some suggestions but without server access it's limited help. The data is visible on the mobile site but not the full site. The data is there it's just not returned from SQL query to the full site phpBB. Apparently the site support team had a stab at it but it needs more effort.


----------



## kmpowell

5 months, still not fixed.


----------



## kmpowell

Happy 6 month anniversary.


----------



## kmpowell

7 months, and into the new year we go.


----------



## TTFAdmin

Hey there,

So sorry for the inconvenience.
I have bumped the ticket to get some traction going on.

Ed


----------



## qooqiiu

Try some trofeo R's.


----------



## kmpowell

8 months.


----------



## Nem

Code:


http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/search.php?author_id=12345&sr=posts

Just copy and paste this link and replace 12345 with the user ID from the url of the person you want to search for.

How a broken link in a template file can't be fixed in 5 minutes I have no idea...


----------



## TTFAdmin

Hey folks. While I can fully and wholeheartedly understand your frustration and annoyance about this, a template hack is not the solution to fix this problem (the tech team would have done it already if it was as simple as that). Apparently there is an issue with the coding which is breaking some functions. For this reason (since it's code related) it falls to our development team and is out of the hands of the admin team and the tech team. Unfortunately our dev team has been tied up with a long outstanding project (hence the delay) so that's why nothing has been done. It's not a good excuse, but that's the truth of the matter.

I have checked in with the team and it sounds like things are wrapping up so they should soon be free up to start focusing on site issues. I've requested that this ticket be added to the list of top priority fixes, so hopefully a resolution is on the horizon. We (admin) really do feel badly and wish there was more that we can do here, but unfortunately we are just the 'middle man.' As always, we appreciate your ongoing (but rapidly thinning) patience on this matter.

Cheers, and have a good weekend.

Erik


----------



## Nem

Well the easier workaround is just click "Switch To Mobile Site" at the bottom of the page, everything works fine then, even displays the last visited time, joined dates etc etc, and search users posts link also does what it should.

So it really _*IS*_ just a template issue...


----------



## TTFAdmin

As noted, this is not a template issue, and a template hack will not resolve it.

We thank you for your continued patience in this, as it continues to be looked into.

- JB


----------



## kmpowell

1 whole year later, and it's still not been fixed. :roll:


----------



## kmpowell

TTFAdmin said:


> We thank you for your continued patience in this, as it continues to be looked into.


This must be one of, if not _the_, most drawn-out forum fixes in history. :roll:

I feel sorry for your developer who has been "continually looking" at this for nigh on 20 months. Or perhaps the developer is on the cushiest job in the world.

Or the likely explanation is you are just a bunch of faceless liars and you are taking the advertising revenue without putting anything back into the forum.

Whatever is happening, you should be f***ing embarrassed that a forum's most basic function still doesn't work after all this time....


----------



## barry_m2

PostPosted: 05 Jun 2017, 20:11


TTFAdmin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This issue has not been forgotten - our team has been a bit back logged but will be on this ticket to sort this issue out very soon. We thank you for your continued patience and understanding on this.
> 
> Ticket #2283853
> 
> Cheers,
> Natalie


Maybe they could post an update on this ticket number. It's hasn't been forgotten she says!  :lol:


----------



## TTFAdmin

Hello there,

Sorry for dropping the ball on this issue.
Going to bump this to the techs.

Ed


----------



## R77C

Still no update on this?

If I switch to the mobile site then this function works perfectly. It's just on the desktop site that it doesn't.


----------



## TTFAdmin

R77C said:


> Still no update on this?
> 
> If I switch to the mobile site then this function works perfectly. It's just on the desktop site that it doesn't.


how did you switch to desktop mode? using the settings in the browser or through the forum?

Lee


----------



## Ikon66

TTFAdmin said:


> R77C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no update on this?
> 
> If I switch to the mobile site then this function works perfectly. It's just on the desktop site that it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> how did you switch to desktop mode? using the settings in the browser or through the forum?
> 
> Lee
Click to expand...

That doesn't bode well. There's a link / button at the bottom of the page [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## R77C

Ikon66 said:


> TTFAdmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R77C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no update on this?
> 
> If I switch to the mobile site then this function works perfectly. It's just on the desktop site that it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> how did you switch to desktop mode? using the settings in the browser or through the forum?
> 
> Lee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't bode well. There's a link / button at the bottom of the page [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll: :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Exactly, through the button at the bottom of the page.


----------



## MisanoRed

The mobile site workaround was mentioned months ago...

So if it works on one template and not on another...


----------



## kmpowell

Only one more month to go until this hits 2 full years of being investigated/bumped etc etc bullshit blah blah patience blah blah blah...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Even the normal search facility is more miss than hit at present [smiley=furious3.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin

Sorry guys. Don't have much to add here. Wish I had something. All I can do is continue to let you know that we're not ignoring

Kevin


----------



## alexgreyhead

Edit: sorry, please ignore the below - I'm an idiot and didn't notice that this thread is about searching a particular user's posts.



> In the meantime, as a workaround, could the search form redirect to a Google site search?
> 
> E.g.: if you type "Mk2 TT monkeys" into the search form, submitting it becomes a GET request to:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3A ... uk+monkeys
> 
> That would return search results just for the forum and because it's Google the results will be nicely weighted for the most-popular content.
> 
> Just an idea...
> 
> /Al


----------



## John-H

Have you tried the search on the big tab at the top:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/content/search/search.html


----------



## kmpowell

2 years. [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## Neil

This deserves a bump. FFS :?


----------



## droopsnoot

Indeed, just trying to see whether someone is asking about a coupe or a roadster, in case they've mentioned it elsewhere as they're new to the forum, and it just throws straight back to the main board listing.


----------



## John-H

Use the normal search and add the author - does the same.

The embedded feature is broken and I've raised it several times but at least you have a work around.


----------



## MisanoRed

Four years now, for a simple template issue.

You guys must be really busy...

:roll:


----------



## TTFAdmin

Sent a bump on to this. Maybe be able to get some fresh eyes on it.

Kevin


----------



## Telbert

Maybe after we wait twenty years they'll pull out and leave it to the members?


----------

